# 90 Stanza, Brake Line Length



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi, the other day I was leaving Path-Mark parking lot. When I stepped on the brake it went to the floor. I drove it home, looked for leaking fluid at all four wheels no leaks.

I blamed and changed the master cylinder. When done I found the real line has a leak under the trunk. I change the line on both rear from the middle of the car to the rear wheel cylinders/brake hoses.

Now when I drive and I have to stopped in an emergency the front right locks up, screechs the tire.

I now suspect the I must have shortened the left rear brake line because I did not follow the *curve or bending* over the rear chassis. I since removed and chopped up the old lines and put them in the garbage.

I want to re-do the left rear but do not know the right length. How can I get the correct length?

I looked in the factory service manual without any luck.

Thank you.


----------



## jameshenry (Aug 11, 2015)

Try to refit real line and after going through the service manual follow the curve or bending over the real chassis. If the problem still persists get it checked from the authorized dealers.


----------



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

That is exactly what I want to do but do not know where curve and bending goes. Do not know anyone with a Stanza (these are rare now). I was hoping it is documented in a manual somewhere.

If I can determine the length, maybe, I could add bending within the length.

The right side I did not follow the bending neither but it seems to work. I am thinking the length is close to the original length.


----------



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

Someone told me to change the master cylinder since I changed the master cylinder and the brake lines at the same time then he will help me run a new brake line. Last night I installed the old master (it was not bad) and the problem went away. The new master from amazon is bad. My worries is over.


----------

